# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  نظر سنجی: ب نظر شما نمرات ترمیم معدل خرداد 95، در کنکور 95 تاثیر داده خواهد شد؟؟؟

## nacli

سلام عاغا لطفا بیاین نظرتونو بگید. تاثیر میدن؟نمیدن؟ بخونیم؟ نخونیم؟ وقت بذاریم براش؟ نذاریم؟؟؟

----------


## _-Mohammad-_

سلام وقت بخیر.

معدل ک امسال + شد و تموم پس دیگه فکر نمیکنم اینقد جای بحث راجب نمره های ترمیم برا کنکور 95 باقی بمونه.

فقط یه چیزیو باید بدونید ک اگه خدای نکرده خواستید سال 96 هم باز کنکور بدید و الان ترمیم رفتید و جدی نگرفتید یا اصن غایب کردید این فرصت ترمیم رو هم سوزوندید و عملا بدبخت میشین :Yahoo (50): 
*
(پس اگه یه درصد هم فکر موندن هستید ترمیم رو خیلی خیلی جدی بگیرید)*

----------


## nacli

ن دادا من فارغ ام و اگه امسال نرم باید برم خدمت. موضوع تاثیر مثبتشه. آیا ترمیم تاثیر داده میشه ک بتونیم از تاثیر مثبتش استفاده کنیم؟؟؟ فقط واسه 95. نه 96

----------


## iamshakh

داداش من به شما میگم ادمه تنبل :Yahoo (94):  ناراحت نشیا،اما شما میخای از یه جمعی که هیچکدومشون کاره ای تو اموزش پرورش نیستن و اطلاعات رسمی رو ندارن، یه تاییدیه واس خودت بگیری که دیگه نری ازمونو خلاص  :Yahoo (94):  نظر من اینه که شاید تاثیر داده نشه،تاثیرم داده باشه چون مثبته، نمره ی پایین به ادم لطمه زیادی نمیزنه احتمالا.اما من قطعا 2 3 تایی که ثبت نام کردمو میدم.

----------


## mpaarshin

> ن دادا من فارغ ام و اگه امسال نرم باید برم خدمت. موضوع تاثیر مثبتشه. آیا ترمیم تاثیر داده میشه ک بتونیم از تاثیر مثبتش استفاده کنیم؟؟؟ فقط واسه 95. نه 96


ببین نمرات ارسال میشن ولی تاثیر مثبتش نمی ارزه یعنی وسوسه نشو واسش چون از کنکورت میفتی انقدر جابه جا نمیکنه تراز کنکور خیلی بالاتره

----------


## mpaarshin

من دیروز رفتم مدرسه گفت به ما گفتن که کسی خواست انصراف بده میتونه درسا و نمراتشم حذف میشن انگار نه انگار که ثبت نام کردی من اگه بدونم قطعی مثبت شده واسه ۹۵ حتما انصراف میدم

----------


## nacli

> ببین نمرات ارسال میشن ولی تاثیر مثبتش نمی ارزه یعنی وسوسه نشو واسش چون از کنکورت میفتی انقدر جابه جا نمیکنه تراز کنکور خیلی بالاتره


والا من با تخمین رتبه واسه 95 حساب کردم اگر تاثیر قطعی میموند و ترمیم نمیکردم رتبم حدود 700-800 شه اما اگه ترمیم کنم 300-400 میشه. خب 400 تا اختلاف زیاده قشنگ دانشگاتو تغییر میده... ای بر پدر نظام آموزشی لعنت ک هر روز یه تز جدید میده. خو لامصب یکی نیست بیاد در مورد ترمیم پاسخگو باشه بگه تاثیر داره یا نه؟؟؟ حداقل 5-6 هزار نفر دارن خرداد ترمیم شرکت میکنن نباید تکلیف اینا مشخص شه ؟؟؟

----------


## nacli

> داداش من به شما میگم ادمه تنبل ناراحت نشیا،اما شما میخای از یه جمعی که هیچکدومشون کاره ای تو اموزش پرورش نیستن و اطلاعات رسمی رو ندارن، یه تاییدیه واس خودت بگیری که دیگه نری ازمونو خلاص  نظر من اینه که شاید تاثیر داده نشه،تاثیرم داده باشه چون مثبته، نمره ی پایین به ادم لطمه زیادی نمیزنه احتمالا.اما من قطعا 2 3 تایی که ثبت نام کردمو میدم.


ن داداش من دنبال یه جوابم ک خودمو قانع کنم ک برم امتحان بدم!!! من الان جبر و ادبیات و فیزیک و حسابان و زبان رو هم ثبت نام کردم. نمره هام اینه: جبر 16.25 ادبیات 16.75 فیزیک 17.75 حسابان 16.5 زبان 17. ادبیات رو ک صد در صد نمیرم چون سوالاش ریزه خیلی. ب نظرت بقیه شو برم؟؟؟؟

----------


## nacli

> من دیروز رفتم مدرسه گفت به ما گفتن که کسی خواست انصراف بده میتونه درسا و نمراتشم حذف میشن انگار نه انگار که ثبت نام کردی من اگه بدونم قطعی مثبت شده واسه ۹۵ حتما انصراف میدم


باید همه شو انصراف بدیم؟؟؟ نمیشه فقط دو سه تا درسو انصراف بدیم؟

----------


## mohamad.b

من از سنجش چندبار پرسيدم گفتن  بايد از اموزش پرورش بپرسيد تو اموزش پرورش هم كسي جوابگو نبود
شما يه زنگ به اموزش پرورش شهرتون بزن ببين چي ميگن

----------


## nacli

> من از سنجش چندبار پرسيدم گفتن  بايد از اموزش پرورش بپرسيد تو اموزش پرورش هم كسي جوابگو نبود
> شما يه زنگ به اموزش پرورش شهرتون بزن ببين چي ميگن


آموزش و پرورش داگ  فادر هم چیزی نمیدونه. خو لامصب شما ک نمیدونین چی ب چیه چرا ثبت نام کردین

----------


## mpaarshin

> والا من با تخمین رتبه واسه 95 حساب کردم اگر تاثیر قطعی میموند و ترمیم نمیکردم رتبم حدود 700-800 شه اما اگه ترمیم کنم 300-400 میشه. خب 400 تا اختلاف زیاده قشنگ دانشگاتو تغییر میده... ای بر پدر نظام آموزشی لعنت ک هر روز یه تز جدید میده. خو لامصب یکی نیست بیاد در مورد ترمیم پاسخگو باشه بگه تاثیر داره یا نه؟؟؟ حداقل 5-6 هزار نفر دارن خرداد ترمیم شرکت میکنن نباید تکلیف اینا مشخص شه ؟؟؟


اون وقتیه که تاثیر قطعیه اگه قطعی باشه اصلا بحثی نیست ولی مثبت باشه ادم نباید بره

----------


## mpaarshin

> باید همه شو انصراف بدیم؟؟؟ نمیشه فقط دو سه تا درسو انصراف بدیم؟


اونشو نمیدونم ولی میشه انصراف داد
فقط من گیرم اینه که اگر انصراف بدیم اون حق استفاده از ترمیمون که یکباره حذف میشه یا چی

----------


## iamshakh

ببینین من گه کاری ندارم،اولا اینا عمرا پول ادمو پی بدن،پس من تا تهش امتحان میدم،دوما اینا هر روز یه چی میگن و خودشونم نمیدونن چی میگن،پس من بازم امتحان میدم،سوما خیلیا هستن بعد از 5 6 یال که یه رشته غیر علاقشون قبول شدن بر میگردن باز کنکور بدن،اون موقع اسن معدل موثره.

----------

